

Brain Scans Reveal What You’ve Seen - edw519
http://www.wired.com/wiredscience/2009/09/brain-scans-reveal-what-youve-seen/

======
drusenko
Those pictures at the beginning of the article are highly deceiving... Placing
them above that article makes it seem like those images -- with that
resolution -- were extracted from the brain.

------
baran
The article is rather deceptive in what they meant by "reveal" what you have
seen. Researchers first have to calibrate the neural activity in a person.

They give a person a picture of an apple, and record which neurons fire. Then
show another apple and are able to determine that its an apple because the
same neurons fired. Although a cool step, not quite what the article is
promising.

------
biohacker42
This is great, uploading yourself into a computer is one step closer.

~~~
wlievens
Sure, much like walking upstairs brings you closer to the moon...

~~~
biohacker42
Still technically correct... the best kind of correct!

